

Prove's HN Easter Egg for Simple Phone Verification - grantismo
https://getprove.com/hn

======
samarudge
Under Firefox, your custom fonts aren't working. FontAwesome is just giving
weird symbols (<http://imgur.com/SLN8N5e>)

You need to set the 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header to get them to work
in Firefox. More info at [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/HTTP/Access_control...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/HTTP/Access_control_CORS)

~~~
niftylettuce
should be working now or whenever cloudfront invalidation occurs

edit: i need to set headers, apparently amazon doesn't set proper font headers

------
frasierman
Maybe I'm missing something... if Twilio's going rate is $0.01/message,
wouldn't it make better financial sense to sit down and just build this
yourself? It's not like it requires a bunch of infrastructure...

------
ljd
Is there something special about this page that you've done to it that I'm not
seeing or is this really just a coupon for the hackernews audience?

~~~
niftylettuce
↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A

~~~
compumike
Nice! :) We did one of those recently too <https://www.circuitlab.com/editor/>

~~~
wulczer
We have one on <https://demo.ducksboard.com/> too :)

------
mmanfrin
This has been a bit eye-opening for me. I coded almost this _exact_ feature
last week for a project; never made the connection that this sort of thing is
business-able.

